# Norwegian: homophones



## skandinavien

Hei!

Nå har jeg bodd i Norge en stund men jeg er fortsatt usikker på om disse ordene uttales på samme måte (på østnorsk). Kan noen bekrefte eller avkrefte det for meg? 

Ordene er:

å føle - å følge 
å skylle - å skylde
i hjel - i gjeld

Og når det gjelder "løpe" og "løpet," så er det sånn at "å løpe" uttales med tonem 2 mens "løpet" uttales med tonem 1, ikke sant?

Takk på forhånd!


----------



## raumar

Hei!



skandinavien said:


> Nå har jeg bodd i Norge en stund men jeg er fortsatt usikker på om disse ordene uttales på samme måte (på østnorsk). Kan noen bekrefte eller avkrefte det for meg?
> 
> Ordene er:
> 
> å føle - å følge
> å skylle - å skylde
> i hjel - i gjeld



Skylde/skylle uttales på samme måte, men de to andre ordparene uttales forskjellig. 

Føle og hjel har lang vokal, mens følge og gjeld har kort. Forskjellen mellom "føle" og "følge" tilsvarer altså engelsk "feel" og "fill". 

I tillegg er det en annen forskjell mellom "hjel" og "gjeld", men den er avhengig av hvilken østnorsk dialekt man snakker. I Oslo Vest kan lang og kort vokal være den eneste forskjellen. I Oslo Øst, og mange andre deler av Østlandet, uttales "i hjel" oftere med æ-lyd og tjukk L. 



skandinavien said:


> Og når det gjelder "løpe" og "løpet," så er det sånn at "å løpe" uttales med tonem 2 mens "løpet" uttales med tonem 1, ikke sant?



Ja!


----------



## skandinavien

raumar said:


> I Oslo Øst, og mange andre deler av Østlandet, uttales "i hjel" oftere med æ-lyd og tjukk L.



Tusen takk for svaret!  Jeg hadde ikke i det hele tatt tenkt på det med L-lyden. 

For de som bruker tjukk-L, hvilke L-lyder er det som blir tjukke? Jeg har ikke kunnet finne noen bra ressurser som forklarer tjukk L-et. Jeg vet at _blå, bli _osv ofte uttales med tjukk-L men er det noe regelverk? 

Takk for hjelpen!


----------



## raumar

skandinavien said:


> For de som bruker tjukk-L, hvilke L-lyder er det som blir tjukke? Jeg har ikke kunnet finne noen bra ressurser som forklarer tjukk L-et. Jeg vet at _blå, bli _osv ofte uttales med tjukk-L men er det noe regelverk?



Andre i dette forumet kan forklare dette bedre enn meg. Jeg snakker bare språket - og kan ikke alltid forklare strukturen i det. Det eneste jeg kan si, er at når L er første bokstav i et ord er den ikke tjukk. Så vi får håpe at andre kan gi et bedre svar. 

God jul og godt nytt år!


----------



## myšlenka

skandinavien said:


> For de som bruker tjukk-L, hvilke L-lyder er det som blir tjukke? Jeg har ikke kunnet finne noen bra ressurser som forklarer tjukk L-et. Jeg vet at _blå, bli _osv ofte uttales med tjukk-L men er det noe regelverk?


    Tjukk l stammer sannsynligvis fra norrøn rð og har siden spredd seg til omgivelser der det historisk sett var en vanlig l. Tjukk l er imidlertid litt stigmatisert, spesielt i posisjoner der vi historisk finner rð. Det gjør at den ofte blir erstattet med l eller r (alt etter hva det historiske opphavet er) i formelle situasjoner. I tillegg er det begrensninger på hvor tjukk l kan forekomme i et ord. Så ja, det finnes regler, men de er et sammensurium av språkinterne og språkeksterne faktorer.


----------



## basslop

Som raumar snakker jeg språket, men har ikke nok formelle kunnskaper til å forklare strukturen. Jeg prøver meg likevel på en generell regel:

L-lyd etter lang vokal uttales som vanlig l eller tynn l eller hva det kalles; Skulle, gull, moll
L-lyd etter kort vokal uttales som tjukk l: Skule, gul, mol

Myslenka nevner rd. Jeg tror samme regel gjelder der. Rd-lysen forekommer vel ikke etter kort vokal: Bord, gård/gard. Ved nærmere ettertanke: Jeg har en dialekt som bruker tjukk L, men eneklte ord som f. eks. lærd uttaler jeg med rd i stedet for tjukk l. Det kan kanskje være fordi det er ord jeg ikke hadde i mitt vokabular som barn.

Det er sikkert noen unntak, men jeg tror man kommer langt med disse reglene.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Myslenka: "Tjukk L" er ikke nødvendigvis fra norrøn rð, men kan også være fra L. Det er dialekter i Norge som har tjukk L av L og ikke av rð


----------



## myšlenka

NorwegianNYC said:


> Myslenka: "Tjukk L" er ikke nødvendigvis fra norrøn rð, men kan også være fra L. Det er dialekter i Norge som har tjukk L av L og ikke av rð


Det historiske opphavet ligger mest sannsynlig i norrøn rð. Hvordan tjukk L har spredt seg etterpå er strengt tatt irrelevant. Dialekter som har tjukk L av L har det nok ikke som et resultat av innovasjon, men av spredning.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Nja - hvis man har tjukk L i 'sol', men ikke i 'gard', skal det godt gjøres å forklare det med spredning


----------



## myšlenka

NorwegianNYC said:


> Nja - hvis man har tjukk L i 'sol', men ikke i 'gard', skal det godt gjøres å forklare det med spredning


Alternativet er å anta at tjukk L, en svært sjelden lyd, har sitt opphav i både norrøn rð og l forskjellige steder i landet. Altså to samtidige, men uavhengige innovasjoner som ender opp med stor grad av geografisk overlapp. Det er enda vanskeligere å forklare er jeg redd.


----------

